# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Kromme rug

## Emass

Hallo mensen van MediCity.

Het klinkt misschien stom, maar ik heb al mijn hele leven last van een kromme rug. Ik ben nu 21 jaar en in de jaren is mijn rug nou eenmaal zo gegroeid. Ik zou dis graag een rechte rug willen omdat ik er nu al een beetje last van me rug begin te krijgen, en dat terwijl ik nog best jong ben. Dat moet wat gaan worden als ik ouder ben.
Ik probeer al ongeveer een jaar mijn rug recht te houden maar na een tijdje vergeet ik het weer en ga ik toch weer onderuitgezakt zitten. Me rug is we; wat rechter gaan staan maar ik ben nog lang niet tevreden. Ik zit veel op kantoor op bureaustoelen waar ik altijd maar weer onderuitgezakt op zit en ik ben een student en op school hebben we van die houte klere stoeltjes waar je op geen mogelijkheid lekker op kunt zitten, dus daar plof ik ook altijd gewoon maar onderuitgezakt op. 
Ik moet dit echt afleren maar vanuit mezelf lukt het gewoon niet. Ik heb gehoord van bepaalde oefeningen maar ik ben bang dat die ook bij mij niet gaan werken. Ik zit eraan te denken om gewoon een tijd een corset te dragen, die ervoor zorgt dat me rug recht gaat staan. Ik ben hier geen expert in maar ik neem aan dat naar een aantal weken me rug in de juiste houding te hebbe (ook met slapen en sporten) het vanzelf recht gaat staan.
Ik doe ook een paar keer per week aan hardlopen. Kan dat ook in combinatie met een corset? Ik neem aan dat juist met sporten z'n ding belangrijk is, maar weet niet of dat gaat met ademhaling enzo..
Zal z'n ding helpen? Wat raden jullie mij aan?

----------


## dotito

Hallo Emass,

Je kan het idd is bespreken met een rugspecialist voor zo'n corset,dat is altijd een optie.
Of het gaat helpen,daar heb ik zelf geen ervaring mee.

Maar dat ik wel zeker weet is;dat je wss toch zowiezo spierverstevigende oefeningen kan doen.
Waar je zeker moet op letten is je houding,probeer altijd je schouders naar voor de brengen.
Is nl.zo dat de rug en buikspieren moeten getraind worden om een stevige rug te behouden.
Dat kan je leren bij de kine,of je kan eens kijken op google.

Groetjes Do

----------


## Sefi

> Hallo mensen van MediCity.
> 
> Het klinkt misschien stom, maar ik heb al mijn hele leven last van een kromme rug. Ik ben nu 21 jaar en in de jaren is mijn rug nou eenmaal zo gegroeid. Ik zou dis graag een rechte rug willen omdat ik er nu al een beetje last van me rug begin te krijgen, en dat terwijl ik nog best jong ben. Dat moet wat gaan worden als ik ouder ben.
> Ik probeer al ongeveer een jaar mijn rug recht te houden maar na een tijdje vergeet ik het weer en ga ik toch weer onderuitgezakt zitten. Me rug is we; wat rechter gaan staan maar ik ben nog lang niet tevreden. Ik zit veel op kantoor op bureaustoelen waar ik altijd maar weer onderuitgezakt op zit en ik ben een student en op school hebben we van die houte klere stoeltjes waar je op geen mogelijkheid lekker op kunt zitten, dus daar plof ik ook altijd gewoon maar onderuitgezakt op. 
> Ik moet dit echt afleren maar vanuit mezelf lukt het gewoon niet. Ik heb gehoord van bepaalde oefeningen maar ik ben bang dat die ook bij mij niet gaan werken. Ik zit eraan te denken om gewoon een tijd een corset te dragen, die ervoor zorgt dat me rug recht gaat staan. Ik ben hier geen expert in maar ik neem aan dat naar een aantal weken me rug in de juiste houding te hebbe (ook met slapen en sporten) het vanzelf recht gaat staan.
> Ik doe ook een paar keer per week aan hardlopen. Kan dat ook in combinatie met een corset? Ik neem aan dat juist met sporten z'n ding belangrijk is, maar weet niet of dat gaat met ademhaling enzo..
> Zal z'n ding helpen? Wat raden jullie mij aan?


Door een corset te dragen verslappen je spieren, dus eenmaal uit het corset zijn je spieren zodanig verslapt dat die je rug niet meer rechtop kunnen houden.

Ben je al eens hiervoor naar de fysio geweest?
Misschien heb je gespannen spieren en doordat je altijd onderuit gezakt zit gaan je spieren deze houding aannemen en kun je op eigen kracht niet meer goed jezelf overeind houden.

Is het verder weleens onderzocht waarom je een kromme rug hebt? Dit kan natuurlijk ook allerlei medische oorzaken hebben, zoals een scoliose.

Maar als het puur een houdingskwestie is dan zou een fysio je moeten kunnen helpen. Hij/zij kan je spieren los masseren en je oefeningen geven om sterker te worden.

----------

